# minimalist living



## Knight (Feb 7, 2022)

Home purchased as a new empty Ram 250 high top van. 

Features.
1. 1000 watt solar system for electrical power.
2. Plumbed for water to sink
3. pre wired for T V, electrical outlets, lighting, space heater & power roof vents.
4. Insulated floor, sides & roof. 
5. Refrigerator, 2 burner stove, sink with running water & swing out wall mounted TV. 
6. 2 person bed with 12" gel foam mattress.
7. Laminate floor
8. Signal booster mast for cell phone & computer reception.
9. Plenty of cabinet storage space.
10. Power heating element for heating water to shower.
11. Pop Up Privacy Tent – Instant Portable Outdoor Shower Tent, Camp Toilet, Changing Room Pod, Rain Shelter with Window – Camping and Beach.
12. 6   Class A Customs | T-1000-BPK| 10 Gallon Fresh Water Tank & Plumbing Kit 
13. 1000 watt inverter
14. amp limiter to charge deep cycle batteries.
15. 10 ply tires for off road camping. 

Every thing a stick built house has for comfort including tested for warmth @ zero degrees outside. My son built that home for their retirement. He retired at age 52. 

Growing up my son was always interested in helping with DIY projects that I did. So he took that learning to build a business.  Once ready to live in he sold his business. Going on two years now they find life living with minimal "things" works for them.


----------



## Jules (Feb 7, 2022)

I admire his desire to leave the rat race behind at a young age.  I’d be missing the indoor toilet.


----------



## David777 (Feb 7, 2022)

Main issue for last 2 decades with vehicle living on street life, in many regions, especially urban, it is difficult to find locations to legally park for reasonable fees, much less free, and where one can, theft is often an issue making being away from a vehicle an issue.  Many states and counties in this era have an abomination of no parking laws, due to abuses that rose up when RV's later arose.  Before then in the 70s and 80s, van life was popular however soon abusers like those dumping trash or human waste caused backlash.  Now with homelessness, worse.


----------



## Knight (Feb 7, 2022)

David777 said:


> Main issue for last 2 decades with vehicle living on street life, in many regions, especially urban, it is difficult to find locations to legally park for reasonable fees, much less free, and where one can, theft is often an issue making being away from a vehicle an issue.  Many states and counties in this era have an abomination of no parking laws, due to abuses that rose up when RV's later arose.  Before then in the 70s and 80s, van life was popular however soon abusers like those dumping trash or human waste caused backlash.  Now with homelessness, worse.


They live on BLM land or national parks for free in each state they travel to. Having 10 ply tires & high ground clearance makes it possible to use places RV's can't access. The best part of BLM & National parks is rangers monitoring how long people stay & what people they are doing.


----------



## Knight (Feb 7, 2022)

Jules said:


> I admire his desire to leave the rat race behind at a young age.  I’d be missing the indoor toilet.


They have this. I forgot to include in description of conveniences 
https://www.amazon.com/Camco-Toilet-Designed-Recreational-Activities-5-3-41541/dp/B004SFKJIQ?th=1


----------



## bingo (Feb 7, 2022)

they got it great now...while they are able!


----------



## helenbacque (Feb 7, 2022)

Wonderful life for an adventurous 52 year old.  I hope his sense of adventure lives long and well.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 7, 2022)

Very impressive!

I have a small trailer and  would like to do something similar, but the wife is not interested.  


Knight said:


> national parks


Do you mean National Forests?  Camping is much more restricted in National Parks.


----------



## Knight (Feb 7, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Very impressive!
> 
> I have a small trailer and  would like to do something similar, but the wife is not interested.
> 
> Do you mean National Forests?  Camping is much more restricted in National Parks.


Must be national forests since they park for free & haven't had any problems.  Even at our age my wife & I would like to try that. The problem is age & not wanting to live that minimalist life


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 7, 2022)

My eldest daughter (52 widowed) has been a follower of Bob Wells for 7-8 years now. She started with a high top (a must /w van dwellers). Has since moved into a 5th Wheel. She showers with a 2 Gal weed sprayer, (her water heater went out). She decided that it was too expensive to fix. Loves the life, our son&wife visited, the wife says she felt like she was in a 3rd world country. To each their own.

She claims to live on less than $500 monthly including food.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 7, 2022)

Knight said:


> Home purchased as a new empty Ram 250 high top van.
> 
> Features.
> 1. 1000 watt solar system for electrical power.
> ...


Your Son is brilliant!


----------



## helenbacque (Feb 7, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Very impressive!
> 
> I have a small trailer and  would like to do something similar, but the wife is not interested.
> 
> Do you mean National Forests?  Camping is much more restricted in National Parks.


This usually works best for self sufficient singles.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 7, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> This usually works best for self sufficient singles.


I think you are probably right.  Have you ever thought of it, or given it a try?


----------



## Irwin (Feb 7, 2022)

My brother-in-law lived like that for a while... maybe a year. He loved it, but his wife... not so much. Plus, a wild animal got her cat.

For me, I might have enjoyed that lifestyle when I was younger and did a lot more hiking and camping. I get the appeal of being able to travel around and see the country. It would lend itself to being able to go south for the winter or spending time at a resort without the high cost of hotels.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 7, 2022)

Great build-out list.  One thing I found during my initial van dwelling days was I believe there are as many van conversions as there were van dwellers.  It all depends on individual tastes and needs.

I had a foldable porta-potty, a hand held urinal that came in handy on many road trips.  The waste baggie with the wood shavings was easy to dispose of when needed.  It was no different than what a new mother would do with soiled disposable diapers.  I liked the people you met and everyone was helpful.

If you've never seen it watch 'Nomadland' true depiction about the life.  It was my one entry on my bucket list I wanted to try,  Wife said go ahead, visit me if you travel through here.  My personal experience lasted 3 winters.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 7, 2022)

Congratulations to your son and his wife on their early retirement or maybe their first retirement. 

Building/designing the van and figuring it all out would be as much fun as traveling in it.


----------



## oldpeculier (Feb 7, 2022)

I came real close to buying a Four Wheel Camper Hawk model years ago. Would have enjoyed exploring the Serra-Nevada region and other places out west. Too many pokers in the fire as is. 

Doing the overland adventure thing is growing in popularity these days. Admire the independent nature of folks that do it.


----------



## helenbacque (Feb 7, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I think you are probably right.  Have you ever thought of it, or given it a try?


Actually yes, both thought and lived it for 10 yrs but in a slightly more comfortable housing arrangement


----------



## Knight (Feb 7, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> Congratulations to your son and his wife on their early retirement or maybe their first retirement.
> 
> Building/designing the van and figuring it all out would be as much fun as traveling in it.


Planning & expectations hopefully will work out.  Our life span isn't that many more years. About the time age begins to take it's toll on my son & his wife their inheritance should kick in. 

The plan.

Between what they expect to have left, plus their soc. sec. & inheritance, they should live comfortably.  That's the beauty of having no secrets about end of life preparations.


----------

